# Please tell me the difference between a Macro and Full Version Rhinestone Software



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Please help me understand the difference between OOBling and a macro rhinestone software. I am fairly new to this world and am very confused. If I purchase a Macro do I need to Purchase Coral Draw as well. How difficult is the macro to learn and will it do everything the OOBling will do? If I can get more for my money $150 verus $600 I would very much like that. Please help. Also are there books out there to teach rhinestone template making?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

A macro is sort of an add on to another program such as corel or illustrator. And no none of the macros that I have seen will do what Oobling will do. THe macros are usually made by individuals and on some cases after purchase is quite often lacking and you may be limited to number of installs you can make. If you are serious, get a professional program that you will have support. There are tutorials on youtube to get you started


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Like coreDrawl is what we are using but use other programs to assist, too.

And here is a tutorial video you may find useful.
How To Make Custom Rhinestone Transfers With Roland EGX-350 - YouTube


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Your best bet is to first see if you can d/l a trial of any of the programs your interested in. Give a test ride to see if you can use it and do what you want. Just cause a program is 600 bucks doesn't mean a thing. Also if you been in computers a while you know that just because a company is selling a 600 buck program that doesn't mean you will get the support you need or in a timely fashion. 
Yes macros might seem low end but if it does what you want and works why do you need more. ? 
Rstones is a decent macro for coreldraw. I use that. I still use version 1 and now he's out with version 3. I don't think theres a trial version tho. Search here for more info on it from users using it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I use macro programs and non macro programs, 
to run a macro you will need a corel program as well.

There are many stand along rhinestone programs that do not use a macro and or corel, out in the market, most have demo's so you can play with them,as well as do the macro programs.


----------

